# MATHEWS CREED FOR SALE



## Anthony Best (Oct 9, 2019)

Mathews Creed
Only used one season
60#-70# 
28.5" draw
QAD Mathews drop away rest 
5 arrow Mathews quiver
Axion Stabilizer
$650
Over $1800 new
Text me 810-223-4587


----------

